# Mantua DCC Conversion advice needed



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes I know the easier way is to start with something newer but that is not what I want. I have collected many older Mantua locomotives. They have the original motors but I have replaced the magnets with rare earth magnets. This gives them an amp draw and stall of less than that of the newer Blue Box locomotives that I have been converting. 

I now want to convert these to DCC. Has anyone done this prior to me with any advice? I know that I have to find a way to isolate the motor from the frame, thinking tape and a plastic screw. Have to look to see if there is also a way to isolate the brush or not.

Any other advice? I did one of the later ones that had a can motor but that was a no brainier since there was noting to isolate.

If this goes well I have a fleet to convert .


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

tape and plastic screw, or a layer of silicon .. both pretty common ..sometimes the brush holder can be modified so that both power terminals are isolated from the the motor housing / loco frame and origional mount can be used ... using silicon does normally quieten it down somewhat


----------

